# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  ME -pranje na 90

## makita

Pere li ih itko na 90 redovito. Ja bih barem katkad, recimo jednom u tri mjeseca, a ne bih volila uništiti elastičnost i kvalitetu.

----------


## enela

Povremeno sve pelene (ME fitted, ME AIO, ME covere...) operem na 90 °C.
ME su jedne od nekoliko pelena koje se najbolje drže.

----------


## Elinor

I ja ih bacim na 90, mislim da su jako izdržljive.

----------


## la_mama

Povremeno da, ali ne redovito.

----------


## slava

perem ih isključivo na 60, a možda bih ponekad trebala iskuhati :/

----------


## livac

cure, šta da radim, baš sam   :Crying or Very sad:  , koristimo me cover već 5 mj. i bio nam je stvarno najbolji (rainforest). nekad ga operem na 90, ali ne svaki put i počeo je propuštati. ne oko nogica nego baš kad se popiški bude cijela vlažna. ima li me neki rok trajanja?veličina joj je još dobra, zato mi i je  krivo

----------


## Zorana

probaj ga ili oprati u omeksivacu pa pustiti da se osusi ili ga namazi tankim slojem lanolina pa posusi fenom. Tako nesto je pisalo na nasim popolini gacama za slucaj da vremenom prestanu biti nepropusne.

----------


## Elinor

> nekad ga operem na 90


 Ja cover nikad nisam prala na 90. Ako ništa ne pomogne, pridruži se grupnom naručivanju na temi "ME cover"   :Grin:

----------


## ivana b

uvijek na 70 a ponekad na 90.sve je ok u ova 2mjeseca, nisu se raspale i ne propuštaju

----------


## slava

Ja svog koristim već ne znam koliko dugo, godinu dana valjda, i prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## Jelka

Negdje sam čitala da nije dobro prečesto prati strojno nego uglavnom na ruke, a tu i tamo strojno. Meni je mib-ov cover počeo puštati oko nogica, ne izdrži dulje od sat i pol.  :/  Danas bi mi trebao stići ME, pa se nadam da ću si riješiti probleme.

----------


## makita

Aj super...znači neće se bash uništiti...ma to samo da ih katkad dezinficiram

A covere ugl. perem ručno, na mojima piše da se peru na 60.

Perem pelene na 70. Da vas još nešto pitam: koliko praška stavljate?
Ja na punu mašinu stavljala čašicu i 1/5 - to je ona iz Faksa-al sam vidila da zadnja voda puno pjeni :/ pa sam vratila da ponovo ispire

----------


## Aneta

Ja sve perem na 60. Dodajem jednu casicu tekuceg deterdzenta

----------

